# Kissena race club members???



## Orbea_Carbon_Force (Apr 27, 2004)

Any of you here? Do you like the club? I get the sense that the club isn't that active. However, they seem to all show up on the race day. Do you guys train together? I am a cat 4 into my second season and in need to find a club.


----------



## GixxerRick (Aug 26, 2003)

*Kissena member present*

Great club, every weekend they have group rides out to NJ, shoot me an email, [email protected] i'll give you more details then


----------

